# Where to book a bear trip... ON or MB?



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi guys. Im just starting the nerve racking process of trying to find a guided black bear hunt. Anybody that has ever searched for an outfitted hunt knows how worrisome this process can be. Ive been on a few guided hunts but never for bear. Ive heard of and read many horror stories of terrible hunts and bad outfitters and I want to do anything and everything I can to avoid a bad experience.

Im interested in Ontario or possibly Manitoba. Im sure there are pluses and minuses for each area and would be interested in learning more about what those would be. Im looking for a fall 2012 hunt with a very reputable, first class operation. Any first hand experience recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

P.M. sent give me a call.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site.

Hillsport Hilton in Ontario has gotten some good review from members of this site. Do a search.


----------



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Any other recommendations out there?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a link to some online videos on bear hunting. This will give you something to think about while picking an outfitter.
http://www.backwoodstv.com/index.php/videos/channel/bear_hunts/


----------



## westmibow (Oct 28, 2009)

Meta Lake Lodge. I go fishing here every other year. They are great people, John the owner is actually from Muskegon. He does a fantastic job. I know of guys that are part of Holland fish and game club that I am a member of that have gone 2 years now with bow and arrow. They have had great success. Their pictures are on their website. try this link otherwise just google them. There are a ton of bears around there also. http://metalakelodgefishing.com/Meta_Lake_Lodge/Welcome.html

They will also have a booth at the Grand Rapids Sport and RV show next month. 

I would highly recomend giving them a call or contacting them. Tell them Chad Meyer sent you...lol Maybe you better not they might charge more..lol.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Dickson's Bear Hunts out of Wawa, Ontario. Just booked for the fifth time this fall. I have been on many outfitted hunts and Rick Dickson is as honest as they come.


----------



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks westmibow and Brownbear. I have seen Rick Dickenson's name come up a few times as a good bet. I'll have to check out Meta Lake Lodge. Any others out there? Thanks.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

You could have a chance at a velvet whitetail on the same trip in Manitoba. Manitoba is also known for realy, realy big bear, plus a lot of color phase! There's a few members on this sight that would agree with this. Feel free to pm if you are interested.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been with Duck Mountion Outfitters in Manitoba. The guy that owns it (Tom and his wife) is from Michigan. He does bear and whitetails. If you have Charter On Demand....there is a hunt from his place on there. It's called "3 Huge Bruins". Better hurry though, it ends on the 23rd. The bears run pretty good size and there is a lot of color phase there. Check out the photo galery on his website. 

The pathway for Charter on demand is "Sports Free", then "NBC Sports" and then "Hunting". His is the first one.


----------



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks manitobawoj and TVCJohn. I have a few places on my list in MB that I plan on checking out as well. I don't have Charter on Demand but might be able to find something on the web. Would anybody pass up a fall hunt for a spring hunt or are fall hunts usually just as good?


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

Stay west iam telling you....Bigger bears in the fall...I preffer the fall...no flies where i go then... you guys can youtube my hunt from a couple years ago in Saskatchewan (chasing bears) the one that says trulycanadian by it....stalking with some close encounters.. Already talk with you swamp...good luck


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

If you are set on going to Ontario for a bear hunt, then fall it has to be since they cancelled their spring hunt years back. If you are going to Manitoba (or any other province that has spring hunts), without question, I would choose the spring. The spring hunt has advantages over a fall hunt for several important reasons. 

Number one, your bait does not have to compete with the variety of food available in the fall that is not around in the spring. Namely berries. Search the bear forum from just about any fall and you will read many reports of baits not getting hit due the natural food sources at the time. 

Number two, the spring is when bears are in the rut which brings the chance to shoot a bigger male bear searching for sows attracted to the bait. Just like the whitetail rut, the desire to mate can make a wise old bear make the wrong move he wouldn't ordinarily make in order to team up with a hot sow. You have a better chance to kill a big male in the spring for this reason alone versus the fall.

Number three, bear hides in the spring, especially if you head west, are in prime condition. 

Number four, if you are on a trip where fishing is available, it is usually better in the spring as the walleyes and pike are spawning. 

Number five, a spring hunt gives you something to do at a time of the year when your not thinking about either deer hunting or salmon fishing. Of course, many people always think of bear hunting in the fall because that is when they are used to hearing about it.

The advantages to a fall bear hunt over a spring hunt IMO, is that a fall bear will definately be heavier since they had all summer to eat and the bugs are usually not as bad. If you go in the spring, you need to take more than a Thermacell to keep the flies off you. Forum member Moose57 and myself learned this the hard way this past spring in Quebec. Bring a face mask. 

Don't get me wrong, fall hunts can be a lot of fun and you can have good success. Driving to Ontario is much closer and definately cheaper than Manitoba. When I hunted there, it was a 26 hour one way drive from SE Michigan. However, for the reason I listed above, if I had to choose one time of the year or the other (and I'm not hunting Ontario), I would choose a spring hunt, every time.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

giver108 said:


> If you are set on going to Ontario for a bear hunt, then fall it has to be since they cancelled their spring hunt years back. If you are going to Manitoba (or any other province that has spring hunts), without question, I would choose the spring. The spring hunt has advantages over a fall hunt for several important reasons.
> 
> Number one, your bait does not have to compete with the variety of food available in the fall that is not around in the spring. Namely berries. Search the bear forum from just about any fall and you will read many reports of baits not getting hit due the natural food sources at the time.
> 
> ...


Very good advice here.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

These are common in Mb and Sk, if you want variety then head west.








we have these also








these are also here along with fall bear
























It's not very hard to get a 400# and up bear in the fall but It's better in the spring for a book bear.
If you realy want your best chance at a 20" plus bear than book your hunt in late May or 1st week in June
If you want a pristine coat that is not rubbed, then book a hunt the first 2 weeks in May.


----------



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks giver108. Great advice!!! I'm definately very grateful for all the information. I'm starting to think MB might be a better option than ON, but the price is higher too. Manitobawoj thanks for the photos.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Swamp_Stalker said:


> Hi guys. Im just starting the nerve racking process of trying to find a guided black bear hunt. Anybody that has ever searched for an outfitted hunt knows how worrisome this process can be. Ive been on a few guided hunts but never for bear. Ive heard of and read many horror stories of terrible hunts and bad outfitters and I want to do anything and everything I can to avoid a bad experience.
> 
> Im interested in Ontario or possibly Manitoba. Im sure there are pluses and minuses for each area and would be interested in learning more about what those would be. Im looking for a fall 2012 hunt with a very reputable, first class operation. Any first hand experience recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Try Big Sand Lake Lodge in Manitoba. I went there years ago and it was great. 3 out of 4 tagged bear and everyone saw some. Fished in the morning and hunted in the evening. bigsandlakelodge.com
:coolgleam


----------



## Swamp_Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Milbo. I'll give them a look.


----------

